# Fishing during hurricanes



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has had any luck fishing for eyes when we get these hurricanes coming through our region. I like to fish when the weather isn't the best because the eyes usually bite better during low light periods. But is this weather system going to turn them off? Any input would be great. Thanks.

Promag


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

I have caught my best saugeye in nasty snow weather that seemed like a blizzard, I think it turns them on during these nasty weather patterns.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

See st.slppys post in central ohio,lol thatll answe your question.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I got that. Congrats to those out in the central region. I'll have to check out those lakes sometime. Awsome report. 

Promag


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

I tried some of my spillway spots around Columbus today. Banged the banks and any current breaks I could find, but I ended up skunked. Had one hit and come off. 

When the rivers are flowing super hard and the pools are blown out, fishing the current breaks is the most logical thing to do, right? I'm kind of new to the saugeye game


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Promag i was out last night and tonight and crushed them do not let nasty weather stop you this time of year. Saugeyes love the crud and i love chasing them in it. Jig bite can be awesome but if not hitting that way trap baits ,blad baits and jerkbaits are working as well. This dropped the water temps quickly and the fish were loving it. Got 31 eyes tonight on Big Joshy 2.75 Swagging Minnows in Solr Flare and Lime red. Also hit a few on Clown Rogue. Would still be out there but wife called me in to go to work. Fish will be going on major feed now till ice and if you locate bait and a good feeding area for them you will have a party. Hope you get into them.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info. If I lived closer to some good Saugeye waters I would be checking it out. I'm gonna try my luck sat and maybe sun eve. 
This is by far my favorite time for fishing. Best of luck to all
Promag


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I managed to get one small one sat morning at Tappan. I was trolling a storm purple glass thunderstick. I think I needed to get out there earlier. I started at 7 and it hit right then. Oh well its just the beginning. At least I finnaly got one out there. 

Promag


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

What up promag?¿ are you going this coming weekend? Tappen? Steelhead tribs? I may ( you kno me, work work work!) try Sunday fer som STEEL 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

